# What are the requirements to qualify for maternity leave?



## Marmar12 (Oct 30, 2022)

I’m considered a “full time employee” but I havent been getting my 36+ hours ever since I transferred. This nee store where I’m at seems to be short on hours dint know why. Anywho, I haven't requested mmore because I am pregnant but I’m not sure if I have to be full time in order to qualify for it. I have been working at target over  a year now.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 30, 2022)

Dupe thread.


----------

